# Fader Master Pro, still fine? Or Faderfox MX12?



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Soo, i have to decide now (doh) for an option to control Library CC's and
Mixing Channelstrips (nothing fancy, just dialing in Volume of FX Buses).
I dont need need Motorfaders.

(1) Is the JL Cooper Fader Master Pro still a good choice?
Havnt seen any info about the resolution of the Faders.
-Software seems outdated (but should i care on OSX?)
-Has no USB Port, could i eventually pass it through my masterkeyboard?

(2) Or should i have an eye on the Faderfox MX12, which has 60mm 7bit Faders?
(3) Or something else besides the Behringer / Icon M's / P1 / stuff..? (SSL UF8?)

(4) Is the resolution discussion worth it, when its about controlling Orchestral CC's?
I only have a worn Novation Impact Zero here with dusty 40mm Faders, so its
almost impossible to judge for me by reading about resolution.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey,

I recently got a Fadermaster Pro and a nakedboard MC-8 to compare them and return one of it, but as I genuinusily suffer from GAS, I kept both!

Not sure if it's worth the price tag. Solid construction yes. Software sucks but works in Mac OS, it's also programmable without software and is easy to do so.

The faders are smooth, but if you apply a little bit of force left of right as you dragging, there is friction which is weird and it will decrease the accuracy. If you don't have fadermaster on the center, then you don't directly dragging up or down the faders, but a slight force are naturally applied towards the direction you're seating.
The nakedboard not suffering from the above.

I connected it with MIDI through my Komplete Kontrol 88 and it's fine.
Not sure about the resolution. I have to do some testing.

I find myself using the nakedboard more.
The faders are not sliding as smooth as fadermaster, but is not a bad thing also. That friction can help drawing more accurate CC's. Maybe that's why I am using it more.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Good report. The controller will be on the left side of the table, so the sidewards friction
of the fader master could be a problem.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 30, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Good report. The controller will be on the left side of the table, so the sidewards friction
> of the fader master could be a problem.


Yea will be. It's hard to explain. I find myself correcting my hands as they slide the faders more often than I wish. :(


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

I can imagine it, could be that id hate it. The UF8 seems interesting though.


----------



## olvra (Mar 30, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> The UF8 seems interesting though.


no midi CC yet


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

olvra said:


> no midi CC yet


Ow...maybe to be added later? Observable.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Not sure about the resolution. I have to do some testing.


Umm, if you get to test it (with those 100mm's), can you try it with a vsti's cutoff/res, where stepping could be critical?


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 30, 2021)

I got the Fadermaster Pro recently because it seemed like everything else had compromises in some way. I am happy with my decision. It does one thing and does it really well. I upgraded from a NanoKontrol and was worried that 100mm might be too much travel but it’s not. It does help a lot in getting smoother transitions between dynamic layers.

I haven’t had or noticed the issue described earlier. The faders have very little resistance to push, which surprised me at first, but I really like this because it is easy on your wrist & arm.

It should probably only cost $400-500 rather than $750, but I know it’s one piece of gear I’ll never have to buy again.

As far as MIDI you can just plug it into your keyboard if it has a MIDI in port like my Komplete Kontrol does. The software is a bit of a pain, you have to also use a MIDI out connection from the keyboard as well for it to send the commands to the Fader Master. I just programmed the CCs manually on the device itself which took me about 10 mins to do using the manual.

As for resolution I imagine it just sends 1-127 which is all you need for a CC controlller right? The display shows you what number it’s sending which is a nice feature especially when you learn where the dynamic ranges cross over on certain libraries, this can be helpful.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I haven’t had or noticed the issue described earlier. The faders have very little resistance to push, which surprised me at first, but I really like this because it is easy on your wrist & arm.


Maybe a revision / model difference?






About the resolution, im just thinking if the faders could be used for filtersweeps too or controlling other vsti relevant parameters, so 127 steps on 100mm Faders could produce audible stepping?!
(i mean, for that price it should better be......well...yea...there is no perfect solution...)
Just saw that the Faderfox MX12 has 7bit Knobs also, on knobs/encoders it could be more relevant. Mhhhmmm....


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 30, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Maybe a revision / model difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if your music is so good that you’re to the point where hearing stepping between 127 levels of MIDI is the one thing sticking out, then you’re a much better composer than me!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Well if your music is so good that you’re to the point where hearing stepping between 127 levels of MIDI is the one thing sticking out, then you’re a much better composer than me!


Im just wondering when interpolation happens and when not.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 30, 2021)

My fader master also has almost no resistance which was a little disconcerting at first to slide the fader without resistance you have to use a very gentle touch. Still a great piece of kit though. Mine also can tend to scrape the metal side of the slot a little bit if I put any left / right pressure on the fader as I slide it; which is a bit distracting only because the actual resistance is so feather light that it’s more noticeable


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 30, 2021)

Good to see that you guys have flawless units! That's great to hear.
I might be very picky, weird, or my there is something wrong with my (2 weeks old) unit.

I have created a very quick video to explain the issue:


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Good to see that you guys have flawless units! That's great to hear.
> I might be very picky, weird, or my there is something wrong with my (2 weeks old) unit.
> 
> I have created a very quick video to explain the issue:


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 30, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Well if your music is so good that you’re to the point where hearing stepping between 127 levels of MIDI is the one thing sticking out, then you’re a much better composer than me!


Well, umm some controls, ie. fading through wavetables of a Synth which i tested on my cheapo Novation,
are smooth but i never hit the desired value / land on uneven values with the 127 steps.


----------

